# Blue Buffalo



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just came across this and thought I would share. It seems that Blue Buffalo may not be quite the company some thought.

Another Blue Buffalo fail and a Metacam warning | PetConnection.com

What are your thoughts?


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Good for PFE - I'm thrilled to see a pet store stand up for its customers. Bad for Blue Buffalo - they could certainly be handling this situation much better than it appears they are.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I really hate to see BB going downhill, there food was the only food that my gsd has ever really really liked.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

So wait they're saying that unless BB recalls all of their products then they don't trust them at all? I'm confused 

And as a totally unrelated side note, I was a little freaked out to see their little thing about metacam/meloxicam being so dangerous to cats, we use it fairly frequently on dogs at my clinic, so I hope they know about it! although I'm not really sure what it was doing in that particular article...


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank god I never fed this to my boy. A company like this hopefully goes out of business.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Yikes! More Blue Buffalo drama! UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not buying this brand!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah, thats the final straw for Blue Buff and me. 

I've always thought of their stuff as pretty nice. 

No more.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> So wait they're saying that unless BB recalls all of their products then they don't trust them at all? I'm confused


No, not so much that but this is what is alarming. I took this from the article:

"In our experience, every manufacturer that is concerned about food safety has shared test results and procedural details with us to this end. Blue Buffalo has declined to do so claiming that the information is proprietary and private. Furthermore, the company representative that we were dealing with told us that, “If the information I have already provided does not meet your requirements, I suggest you pull the products permanently from your stores.”


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sounds like they do not want customers who read ingredient lists and are up to date on recalls.


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

I predicted that the original limited recall would "just be the tip of the iceberg" when it came out. Looks like I was correct. I think that their Willderness dry dog food was pretty pricey at $50-55.00/24lb bag, and some people think ACANA is not a good deal?????????


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

yup, no more BB for me either.
I hate it though.....
im sad they are going downhill.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

is this old news? also it only was in 3 of the many blue buffalo foods

Blue Buffalo Recall — Vitamin D


----------

